# shipwrecked



## 5lippy (Jan 13, 2011)

I took this photo over the summer while kayaking on Lake Huron, just off the shore of Bayfield Ontario.  C&C appreciated


----------



## Frequency (Jan 13, 2011)

Call it *Nature's Abstration*;sheer happiness, it induces

Glad Regards


----------



## 5lippy (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 13, 2011)

awesome shot and pp!


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Jan 14, 2011)

That's awesome.


----------



## JoshC. (Jan 15, 2011)

That is extremely cool!  Well done!!!


----------



## daarksun (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice image.


----------



## 5lippy (Jan 16, 2011)

thanks everyone


----------



## TheGreatGonzo (Jan 16, 2011)

Beautiful photo!


----------



## robdavis305 (Jan 16, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 16, 2011)

I like the photo, it's very interesting to look at.

I wonder what it would have looked like with a different composition, for example we can see through the water to a rocky bottom, so what if you had composed it so the wreck was to the top right of the frame, giving you more water and a sharper angle and the reflection drawing out towards you.
At the moment the horizon is centered, and so is the wreck. Nothing really wrong with it, just very casual.


----------



## Elite Retouching (Jan 16, 2011)

That's a beatiful shot.  The color of the steel against the sky is fantastic.


----------



## 5lippy (Jan 17, 2011)

Dominantly said:


> I like the photo, it's very interesting to look at.
> 
> I wonder what it would have looked like with a different composition, for example we can see through the water to a rocky bottom, so what if you had composed it so the wreck was to the top right of the frame, giving you more water and a sharper angle and the reflection drawing out towards you.
> At the moment the horizon is centered, and so is the wreck. Nothing really wrong with it, just very casual.



I agree with you 100%.  Having the horizon in the middle cuts up the photo too much.  Looking back, I wish i would have spent more time before taking the picture. But live and learn right.  

I have cropped it, please let me know if this is more appealing.


----------



## Tbini87 (Jan 17, 2011)

Very nice shot and pp, the colors really pop and make for a nice shot. I think the crop makes it seem a little more dramatic.


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 17, 2011)

YES! MUCH better


----------



## KenC (Jan 17, 2011)

Great shot, especially with the crop.

I'd actually be tempted to try black and white.  The wreck and reflection should stand out well against the sky and sea floor, especially if you play with the appropriate color sliders in the conversion to lighten the yellow-green color and darken the blues (and not the cyan).  It would be a different image which would be more about the shapes and tonal contrasts than the colors, but it might work well.


----------



## jaharris1001 (Jan 17, 2011)

I prefer the cropped version too, I might have put it on the left side of the frame though, in the first image its to centered, a very cool and simple image but needed to be off center


----------



## BoblyBill (Jan 17, 2011)

Great Shot. It may be a little to sharpened for my tastes but other than that... A Great shot!!!!!


----------



## Fujito (Jan 17, 2011)

Really cool photograph. I wish there were interesting things like that around here...


----------



## soforchunet (Jan 17, 2011)

Great shot, I like it better with the crop. I love the green in the pic, did you increase green saturation? 

Also, I agree that it may be a tad bit sharp for my taste. Other than that, great shot!


----------



## ishafizan (Jan 23, 2011)

very nice picture


----------



## 5lippy (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks everyone for the c&c.  I did increase the saturation in pp. 

the feedback on this forum is amazing. very helpful and i am sure it will help me improve my skills.  Thanks again to everyone that commented


----------



## Oogle (Jan 24, 2011)

I love the cropped picture realy brings it in closer...but about the picture it really looks beautiful and the water really brings out the green!


----------



## Photo95 (Jan 25, 2011)

great picture, and the edit makes it look better. There's more detail and the reflection adds to the scene.


----------

